# 1001 Frage zum Kübelteich



## Hyazinthe (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo erstmal an Alle!
Ich habe mich schon kurz im Neulings-Thread vorgestellt, möchte dies aber noch einmal etwas ausführlicher tun und gleich meine Fragen stellen.

Was Teiche angeht bin ich ein absoluter Neuling, ich war schon immer ziemlich fasziniert davon aber bisher konnte ich mich Teich-technisch noch nicht so richtig durchsetzen in der Familie. Am meisten habe ich mit einem Bachlauf geliebäugelt, am liebsten quer über die Wiese. Das Problem des Rasenmähens hielt mich bisher aber davon ab.

Da ich nun ein wenig Zeit hatte und in den letzen Wochen ziemlich viel im Internet recherchiert habe, habe ich mir überlegt das Thema Teich via einem kleinen Kübelteich meiner Familie näher zu bringen.
Vor zwei Wochen bin ich also todesmutig mit meiner Einkaufsliste losgezogen und habe meinen Kübelteich wie folgt bestückt:

Grund: Kies (den ich vorher einmal abgespült habe)

Planzenbesatz: Schwimmfarn
                            Wasserhyazinthe
__ Wassersalat

Um das Speisfass habe ich eine Kokosmatte gewickelt, einmal wegen der Optik und in der Hoffnung dass es sich nicht ganz so aufheizt.
Mein Teich steht Vormittags momentan in der Sonne(bis das Elefantengras dahinter wieder hoch genug ist) und ab späten Mittag im Schatten. Bei den warmen Temperaturen in en letzen Wochen (hier um die 30°) war das Wasser noch angenehm kühl.

Mit den Wasserpflanzen kam auch mein erster Bewohner, eine Schnecke.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

[1]
Der Teich steht seit 2 Wochen, nun habe ich einen enormen Algenbefall, das Wasser ist grünlich und an den Wurzeln der Schwimmpflanzen hängt ein wenig Schmodder den ich versucht habe zu enfernen. 
Ich habe gelesen, dass das beim Einfahren des Teichs schonmal vorkommen kann. Soll ich also einfach abwarten und es bessert sich von alleine, oder soll ich aktiv werden?

[2]
Es sind Mücken in meinem Miniteich, wie werde ich die wieder los? Kann ich Fische, die entsprechend geeignet sind, nutzen? Überwinterungsmöglichkeit habe ich.

[3]
Kann ich überhaupt Fische einsetzen? Wenn ja, welche und kann ich das jetzt schon tun?

Ich danke euch schonmal fürs lesen und hoffe auf viele Antworten!


----------



## pema (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1001 Frage zum Kübelteich*

Hallo Hyazinthe,

in deiner Bepflanzungliste fehlen aber noch einige Sachen Du hast ja ausschließlich Schwimmblattpflanzen eingesetzt und zudem nur tropische, nicht winterharte. 
Wie wäre es denn mit ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen? Wahrscheinlich reduziert sich damit auf Dauer auch dein Grünalgenanteil. 
Tja...Mückenlarven Das sind immer die ersten Bewohner...bis sich genügend Fressfeinde in deinem kleinen Teich angesiedelt haben. Damit meine ich aber nicht Fische, sondern Insekten und deren Larven. Die allerdings mögen auch eher bepflanzte Teiche
Fische  würde ich keine einsetzen. Dafür ist der Bottich wirklich zu klein. Es gibt allerdings Leute, die für die Sommerperiode Aquariumfische, z.B. Guppys, einsetzen. Dann aber nur ein Geschlecht - sonst hast du im Herbst den Miniteich voll und kannst all die Tiere gar nicht mehr herausfangen

Aber schau doch mal in die Forumsfunktion, dort gibt es extra eine Abteilung für Miniteiche

petra


----------



## Hyazinthe (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1001 Frage zum Kübelteich*

Ja die Bepflanzung fine ich auch noch eher semioptimal, die tropischen Pflanzen kann ich überwintern, das wird kein Problem.

Desweiteren habe ich an __ Rohrkolben gedacht, habe deshalb einen Erhöhung aus Steinen in meinem Miniteicht um ihn in der entsprechenden Wasserhöhe zu platzieren.
Welche Pflanzen könnte ich noch einsetzen?


----------



## pema (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1001 Frage zum Kübelteich*



> die tropischen Pflanzen kann ich überwintern, das wird kein Problem



Ja dann lies dir mal die vielen Beiträge hier zu dem Thema durch...das scheint eine Wissenschaft für sich zu sein

__ Rohrkolben wird doch viel zu groß und mächtig für den kleinen Mini. Dann hast du in zwei Jahren nur noch einen durchwurzelten Bottich im Garten stehen
Tannenwedel, __ Hornblatt, __ Papageienfeder...es gibt unzählige schöne Unterwasserpflanzen. Wenn etwas ober rausgucken soll gibt es z.B. __ Pfeilkraut, __ Froschlöffel,.....usw. Wenn es unbedingt Rohrkolben sein soll, dann aber __ Zwergrohrkolben (Typha minima)

Lies dich doch mal etwas durch's Forumslexikon.

petra


----------



## Hyazinthe (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1001 Frage zum Kübelteich*

Okay ich stöber grade durch das Miniteich-Forum und stelle fest es ist komplexer als angenommen!

Mit __ Rohrkolben meinte ich wohl den __ Zwergrohrkolben, zumindest den Beschreibungen der anderen User mit ihren Miniteichen. 
Desweiteren habe ich mich für __ Hornkraut, __ Brunnenkresse und __ Seekanne entschieden.
Schaut __ Froschlöffel auch etwas aus dem Wasser?

Edit: __ Wasserfeder sieht auch ganz interessant aus!


----------



## Hyazinthe (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1001 Frage zum Kübelteich*

So, ich war soeben __ Hornkraut kaufen, geplant war auch __ Froschlöffel und Kresse.. leider waren letzere Beiden wenig erfolgreich. Schade!
Aber immerhin kann mein Hornkaut den Algen nun die Nahrungsgrundlage entziehen!


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1001 Frage zum Kübelteich*

Hey,

Brunnekresse kann man nicht als Pflanze kaufen. Geh mal in die Samenabteilung und schaue dort nach 

Mandy


----------



## Hyazinthe (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1001 Frage zum Kübelteich*

Moonlight:
Vielen dank für diese Information, hab mich schon gewundert weshalb sie nur als Samen zu bestellen ist. Muss man irgendetwas beim anzüchten beachten?


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1001 Frage zum Kübelteich*

Also bei mir kommt sie nur in fließendem Wasser richtig gut. Zumindest bis sie groß ist.
Ansonsten wüßte ich nicht was es zu beachten gäbe ...

Mandy


----------



## Katzhö (6. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch einen Mini,

in diesen habe ich auch noch eine Sumpfkala gepflanzt,
in einen Pflanzkorb mit etwas Lehm und Sand und sie gedeit brächtig. 
Da du viel Schatten hast könnte sie sich auch bei dir wohl fühlen und deine Familie wird es bestimmt nicht stören wenn sie so schön blüt.


----------

